# Spanx!!!



## mebabygirl86 (Aug 17, 2006)

Okay,I was watching The Tyra Show and she had the lady on there that created Spanx.Its supposed to be hosiery that smoothes you out and kinda sucks you in.I wanna know has anyone tried them or currently own them?If so do they really work?

This is the website:http://www.spanx.com


----------



## Pauline (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi, i've seen them on qvc on on of their fashion show's and saw them demonstrated...lol, and it seems that they do seem to work.The models who wore them seemed to look slimmer.


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 17, 2006)

how cool. i'd like to know more about it, too! the things people come up with these days LOL


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 17, 2006)

my SIL has it and it does make a huge difference! especially if you have a problem with the "pouch" in your lower belly! but it's a tad expensive from what i remember. but maybe it had gone down since.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 17, 2006)

I always find stuff like this amazing... Now, is this specifically for lower belly pouches, or would it work on any portion of the tummy?


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* I always find stuff like this amazing... Now, is this specifically for lower belly pouches, or would it work on any portion of the tummy? they have stuff for your tummy, full upper body, legs, etc. 
you've never seen the infomercials? they are EVERYWHERE!


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 17, 2006)

I've never really heard of these either.. Sounds cool though!


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Aug 17, 2006)

I was seriously considering investing in a pair.I saw some for $20.


----------



## frazerti (Aug 17, 2006)

yeah it works all the big girls wear them


----------



## janetsbreeze (Aug 17, 2006)

spanx are my lifesavers! they really do suck in what i can't suck in any more - the tummy pouch that won't go away no matter what. it smoothes everything out, i love these!


----------



## ivette (Aug 17, 2006)

i've heard of them ,but never tried them.


----------



## mehrunissa (Aug 17, 2006)

I hear they're really popular with celebrities, etc. I haven't seen any where I live, but I'm so curious about them.


----------



## frazerti (Aug 17, 2006)

you can buy it at lane bryant or a clothing store that sells it


----------



## bianca_hall (Sep 2, 2006)

I see this is thread is older, but you can buy Spanx in any hosiery size (ie even size "A") in Nordies, Saks, NM or Macys. Lane Bryant carries the plus sizes, but if you are smaller than 1X, you can find them in any upscale dept store.

The hosiery runs about $20-$25 or so. I love the higher power which goes from about your braline to your knee. It can make a huge difference in how clothes fit. They have a "solution" for any fit problem.

Hope this helped!


----------



## pcha72 (Sep 4, 2006)

Just saw this thread today and I have to add that I LOVE my Spanx!! I just had my baby 6 weeks ago and with a little help from Spanx, I can fit into my pre-pregnancy jeans! I actually got my pair from ebay, so I think it was less than $20. HTH.


----------



## marshall1704 (Sep 5, 2006)

I saw them on Tyra as well, haven't tried them though...


----------



## lael (Sep 5, 2006)

I wear these all the time for work! It is a footless pantyhose, so you can still wear sandals, open heels, etc. I usually wear the bottom of the spanx leg to mid-calf. I don't wear these to suck anything in as I'm already petite but I wear these under dress/work pants to avoid visible panty lines!! It is so nice not to have to wear thongs to avoid VPL. It does help shape your bottom pretty nicely if you need it. I can remember thinking how great it would be to have something like this product before I even heard of Spanx! If you are constantly worried you might have visible panty lines in certain pants/capris I highly recommend these!


----------



## WhitneyF (Sep 5, 2006)

I love my Spanx because they're more comfortable than other control wear. They come in tons of sizes and different shades.


----------



## melpaganlibran (Sep 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *frazerti* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yeah it works all the big girls wear them what a witchy superficial way to put it! That was not very nice.
I am a size 10 and 5 feet tall. I have a permanent belly bulge because I had a _lot _of surgeries on my lower abdomen...not because I ever had any kids. I could do over 40 sit ups and crunches every day-trust me, I have tried-and my tummy would get toned up top of it... 6 inches under where my bra line is...but the rest couldn't be starved, excersized or whipped into submitting to being...well, firm and smooth. I def need to own a pair of these if they help the belly and bottom look smoother and slimmer....every time I gain back 5 pounds my booty gets very um bootilicious and a lot of my undies leave me with VPL...

a tip, ladies? those dumb thongs will accentuate a panty-line unless you buy a size up anyhow..try some cotton hipster/hiphugger panties, target makes some that are very cheap and don't show under my thinnest slinky dresses...Victoria's Secret also makes them and many styles are on sale now...hiphuggger panties rock! Thongs will announce themselves unless you have a pair that has never shrunk in the drier....

even when I suck in and walk with very stiff high posture (which I do all the time) I look fine walking forward but from the side I actually look like i am 3 or 4 months pregnant! it sucks but I can't afford a tummy tuck, and the surgeries I had that messed up my tummy saved me life so screw it. Spanx here I come! I'll probably order a pair a month for like 3 or 6 months.


----------



## WhitneyF (Sep 5, 2006)

I hope you get some 'cause they help keep you from doing that sucking in walk. I know all too well how that goes. And they are so comfortable, mainly because I don't think they have any elastic rubberiness on the band of the legs or around the waist. I think their comfort is due to that fact and because of the way they're specially knitted. I don't know for sure though. But anyway, I hope you get some and that you like them lots!


----------



## CzarownicaGosia (Sep 5, 2006)

I want to try them


----------



## pla4u (Sep 9, 2006)

looks nice, would like to try out one of the body shapers..


----------



## lainey (Nov 20, 2006)

just curious, so they aren't very tight?

i'm curious if they are very tight because of the slimming feature


----------



## pookatrina (Nov 22, 2006)

I love them! After 3 babies my lower belly just isn't what it used to be.


----------



## David (Nov 25, 2006)

I wear Spanx Body Power and believe it or not, it does the job. They're not binding at all, and they're really comfortable. I need all the help I can get.


----------



## Lyndebe (Dec 1, 2006)

the lady who invented Spanx, also makes "Assets" available only at Target. I have never tried the Spanx brand, but I do like the "Assets" and they are less expensive and since it is made by the same lady, I imagine they had to be similar. Now that I have these, I want to order a pair of Spanx for comparison. Go to ASSETS by Sara Blakely - Home.


----------



## MACaholic711 (Dec 1, 2006)

i bought them and they work. the first day i tried them was because i was so bloated and could barely get into my pants, i had to wear black slacks. anyway, so you know how throughout the day the fabric in your pants stretch and they feel a little looser. Mine fell down because the spanx hose had nipped and tucked so much. My hips usually dont let anything come down without a fight, but not with the spanx on. lol. anyway, they are awesome but wear a belt or you might end up really embaressed like me!!


----------



## han (Dec 1, 2006)

wow!!


----------



## Lyndebe (Dec 1, 2006)

Han: You don't look like you need any help! LOL!!!!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Dec 1, 2006)

i dont wear them but... my mom does and she likes them.

she says they are a lot like the suport stockings she had to wear after she got her veins removed (im sure she would love me telling you all this) except that they are a lot more comfortable. She also likes them casue she gets cold a lot and they keep her warm


----------



## shimmerE (Dec 1, 2006)

i have been wanting to try them... i need them to hide my big hip, booty and thighs.... lol.... maybe hide is the wrong word...(since i have wayyy tooo much to hide.. lol}... i need them to make me look a little bit smaller.... hehehe


----------



## Sagittarius1978 (Dec 8, 2006)

I wear Spanx Higher Power all the time and it is the bomb!!!! I love it.


----------



## Lyndebe (Dec 8, 2006)

I am waiting for them to arrive to see how they compare to the "Assets" brand


----------



## LVA (Dec 8, 2006)

this thread is interesting. Lyndebe - can't wait to hear your comparison. I want to try them out , but don't want to get it online since i'm not sure which size to get. I would rather try the ones @ Target


----------



## Lyndebe (Dec 8, 2006)

LVA

there is a chart on the back, just find your weight and height. I wear a "2" in Assets, so I ordered a "B" is Spanx. I'll report back when I get them


----------



## StrangerNMist (Dec 9, 2006)

They're awesome! They really smooth everything out. They're definitely worth the cash.


----------



## Maui_Princess (Dec 9, 2006)

These were on Oprah's favorites list I've hear heally good things about them~!


----------



## Lyndebe (Dec 13, 2006)

this is my Spanx vs Assets review. the packages are almost identical. Spanx is 85% nylon, 15% Lycra ® spandex/elastane. Assets is 90% nylon, 10% spandex/elastane. they look identical, fit identical and feel identical, at least to me. Spanx has more styles, I bought but have not tried the "lower rise" version but I personally don't think I would spend $10 a pair more for the Spanx not to mention shipping, although I found a "no shipping" on-line seller. As previously stated, they are made by the same person.


----------



## Sprite7 (Dec 14, 2006)

I bought some products from spanx. They do work (and very well), but I am not a huge fan of them. Dunno why...I guess I dislike all clingy stuff. It makes my skin feel hot. I got their little shorts to wear with skirts and stuff during the summer. They do look great on...even better than wearing a thong. I keep wondering if I have the right size though. The size I am supposed to be feels too tight on. It's just not comfortable. I think I would go up a size if I had to order from them again.


----------



## newyorlatin (Dec 14, 2006)

They work just like girdles work. After I had my babies I'd wear them until things were back in place


----------



## PerfectMistake (Apr 7, 2007)

I guess I am going to bump this thread!! I am going to be the Maid of Honor in by best friends wedding and I am having big troubles with losing my baby weight and stuff especially around my belly.

Well, my SIL came to town for a funeral and I saw her put them on and WOW. She is already a small girl, but this just made her look perfect in the dress she wore. I decided that I needed them!

I ordered them yesterday and got 2nd day shipping so I hope I get them by Monday. I will do a before and after (don't be scared, haha).


----------



## H1baby (Apr 7, 2007)

Please do a before and after. I ordered them a couple weeks ago and they were on back order so I have not received them yet. I was dying to know if they really work. Can't wait to hear what you have to say about them.


----------



## xmasheart (Apr 18, 2007)

Spanx are great! I have the ones that go up to my bra strap and they really suck the post-pregnancy flab/belly in (...enough so that you don't get the "muffin top effect" when you sit) and I have a curvier waist. I They're really comfortable and not 'choking-tight' like all the other slimming underwear I've bought in the past.

I think everyone should have one in their wardrobe...regardless of your size.


----------

